# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tại sao điện thoại bị hao pin mau chóng

## minhhienbtv

smartphone  nhanh hết pin? Chắc hẳn đây là câu hỏi mà rất nhiều người quan tâm. Tại sao mới sạc đầy pin mà đã hết chỉ sau 1-2 tiếng sử dụng? Vậy lý do dẫn đến  hao pin là vì  đâu?
Nguyên nhân khiến cho  máy  bị tụt pin nhanh đó là:
1 . Hình nền  thiết bị sáng màu và rực rỡ
Đây có lẽ là  một nguyên do  không phải ai cũng biết dẫn  đến lý do sụt pin nhanh. Toàn bộ được giải thích đơn giản là khi mỗi điểm ảnh có màu sác rực rỡ sáng (VD: màu tráng) lượng điện năng chiếu sáng tiếp tục nhiều hơn cùng   những điểm ảnh có màu tối.
2.  Nhiều phần mềm miễn phí giúp quảng cáo
 rất nhiều phần mềm  ứng dụng miễn phí  thường  ko tốt như chúng ta  hay nghĩ. Với  một số  dịch vụ quảng cáo kèm theo các   các ứng dụng, khi kết nối mạng Wifi  hay 3G chúng tiếp tục tự động kết nổi và cập nhật  những quảng cáo mới, thậm chí quá trình  hôm nay  diễn ra kể cả khi bạn  ko sử dụng  một vài ứng dụng
3.  Những tính năng  chạy ngầm chẳng  cần thiết
 những  ứng dụng được thiết lập lên smartphone  khi chúng ta chẳng  sử dụng chúng chẳng  có nghĩa là những  tính năng   trên đã được tắt toàn bộ  hôm nay  điện thoại . Một số  chức năng  này  1  phần tiếp tục được lưu lại  này  bộ nhớ tạm thời của  máy  và tiếp tục tự động kết nói cũng như truyền tải dữ liệu  Đối với hệ thống. Cũng giống như các   ứng dụng quảng cáo, việc  trên luôn diễn ra kể cả khi bạn  ko  Reset chức năng .
4. Kết nối Wifi/3G khi chẳng  sử dụng
Việc mở gắn kết Wifi/3G liên tục trong khi  không sử dụng cũng là 1  nguyên do  gây ra sụt pin nhanh hôm nay   thiết bị. Khi chúng ta mở Wifi/3G chương trình tiếp tục tự động tìm kiếm  những mạng Wifi xung quanh cũng như 3G để  có xác xuất gắn kết  những  các ứng dụng cùng  smartphone  chủ của  nhiều chức năng . Vô hình chung việc  này  sẽ tiếp diễn quá trình chạy ngầm của  rất nhiều  các ứng dụng  thường  nhiều quảng cáo đi kèm.
5. Quá trình sạc  máy  chẳng  đúng Cách 
Đây là 1  lý do  ko mới dẫn đến  xuất hiện tượng chai pin và  gây sụt pin  thiết bị. Đã có rất nhiều  nhiều khuyến cáo người dùng  không nên sử dụng  máy  trong quá trình đang sạc pin, chẳng  cắm sạc quá lâu khi đã hoàn thành việc sạc đầy. Hay  sử dụng  nhiều loại sạc  không thích hợp cùng  smartphone , sạc kém chất lượng.

 cách  khắc phục smartphone  bi nóng, hao pin
– Thấy smartphone  nóng bất  hay so  Đối với  nhiều ngày trước đó, nên tắt nguồn smartphone , rồi khởi động  lại, để giải phóng ram hoặc đóng  các ứng dụng nào đó đang bị đơ 
–  ko nên bỏ  thiết bị vào túi quần, cốp xe, gần một số   thiết bị điện tử như tủ lạnh, tivi.
– Lưu ý  tới việc sử dụng ốp lưng,  một số ốp lưng có thể   gây cản trở quá trình tản nhiệt
– Dùng ngay 1  liều thuốc đó là (Tắt chức năng  chạy ngầm, tắt 3G, Wifi, giảm độ sáng màn hình, khóa màn hình lại để yên  ko sử dụng  máy  khoản 5 phút).
– Nên gỡ các  chức năng  tiết kiệm Pin hoặc  giải phóng RAM  vì  rất nhiều bạn lầm tưởng chức năng   trên tốt Nhưng  ăn RAM kinh khủng.
– Thay pin mới cho Smartphone của bạn

----------

